# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Αντικατάσταση καλωδίου σε απλό ατμοσίδερο

## anypotaktus

Όπως λέω και στο τίτλο, προκειμένου να αντικαταστήσω το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας ρεύματος (υφασμάτινο) μήκους 3 μέτρων σε ένα απλό ατμοσίδερο PHILIPS ισχύος 2500W, ποιά διατομή είναι η σωστή?
Εύκολα βρίσκω, του μέτρου, όπου κι αν ρώτησα 3x0,75mm^2 
(παίρνοντας σαν απάντηση: μόνο αυτό κυκλοφορεί!)
Νομίζω πως δεν είναι ασφαλές.
Τουλάχιστον ποιό θα ήταν το σωστό (για 3 μέτρα & 2500W) ?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## DIATHERM

3 χ 1,5 ή 3 χ 2,5 ειναι το ιδανικο!! οχι κατω απο αυτα!!
και βεβαια υφασματινο
συνηθως 3 χ 1,5 βαζουν

----------


## anypotaktus

> 3 χ 1,5 ή 3 χ 2,5 ειναι το ιδανικο!! οχι κατω απο αυτα!!
> και βεβαια υφασματινο
> συνηθως 3 χ 1,5 βαζουν



Αυτό ξέρω κι εγώ.
Το θέμα είναι που βρίσκεις τέτοιο ?

----------


## vasilimertzani

Τα μαγαζια με ανταλακτικα τετοιων συσκευων( σιδερα πλυντηρια σκουπες) εχουν ετοιμα

----------


## anypotaktus

> Τα μαγαζια με ανταλακτικα τετοιων συσκευων( σιδερα πλυντηρια σκουπες) εχουν ετοιμα


Αστο Βασίλη, το έψαξα εξονυχιστικά και σε έτοιμα και σε χύμα (του μέτρου), το μόνο υφασμάτινο που κυκλοφορεί είναι το 3x0,75mm^2 Θα ήμουν υπόχρεος σε ΟΠΟΙΟΝ μου υποδείξει 3x1.5mm^2 συγκεκριμένα που βρίσκω.

----------


## anypotaktus

Πουθενά στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο καλώδιο ! *ΤΕΛΟΣ*

----------


## hurt30

Πάρε τηλέφωνο στον Νικολάκη (eaparts):  2106626959
και ζήτα τον κωδικό: *31762*. Είναι καλώδιο 3.7μ - 3x1.5 με πλέξη υφάσματος.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Αστο Βασίλη, το έψαξα εξονυχιστικά και σε έτοιμα και σε χύμα (του μέτρου), το μόνο υφασμάτινο που κυκλοφορεί είναι το 3x0,75mm^2 Θα ήμουν υπόχρεος σε ΟΠΟΙΟΝ μου υποδείξει 3x1.5mm^2 συγκεκριμένα που βρίσκω.


Για δες και αυτο http://www.vassios.gr/electrical-parts/325--cable.html

----------


## geostrom

γιατί δεν βάζεις σιλικόνης έχουν μεγάλη θερμοκρασιακη αντοχή

----------


## anypotaktus

> γιατί δεν βάζεις σιλικόνης έχουν μεγάλη θερμοκρασιακη αντοχή


Το σκέφτηκα, αλλά δεν νομίζω να είναι εύχρηστο στο σιδέρωμα.

----------

